# Control cubase from android tablet



## Güney (Mar 3, 2021)

I installed osc recently and try to configure it. ı also use loopmidi and rtpmidi. i ve synced them all and trying to configure it from cubase generic remote. everything looks ok and its working but i cant control it from tablet. can someone help to figure it out:/ ım new at this app and also still try to learn cubase


----------



## benatural (Mar 3, 2021)

You need to install the OSC Bridge, make sure your computer and your tablet are on the same LAN, make sure it and cubase are not being blocked by your OS firewall, make sure you sey up the generic device and assign it to osc in and out in cubase, and you should ensure you have the correct IP address for your computer added into the android app.


----------



## Güney (Mar 3, 2021)

benatural said:


> You need to install the OSC Bridge, make sure your computer and your tablet are on the same LAN, make sure it and cubase are not being blocked by your OS firewall, make sure you sey up the generic device and assign it to osc in and out in cubase, and you should ensure you have the correct IP address for your computer added into the android app.


thank you very much, cheers \ıı/


----------



## Güney (Mar 3, 2021)

benatural said:


> You need to install the OSC Bridge, make sure your computer and your tablet are on the same LAN, make sure it and cubase are not being blocked by your OS firewall, make sure you sey up the generic device and assign it to osc in and out in cubase, and you should ensure you have the correct IP address for your computer added into the android app.


by the way how can ı connect my pc lan with my tablet ?


----------

